# Übersetzung



## nofood (26. Januar 2003)

Hi 

ich will mir einen 12" Rahmen zulegen und zwar Singlespeed
was ist da die beste Übersetzung zum trailen ??

MfG NOFOOD


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. Januar 2003)

ich traile zwar nich aber ich triale und ich hab vorne 22 und hinten 19
Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (27. Januar 2003)

vorne 22-hinten 21...


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

vorne 20 hinten 16...

kommt halt auf dein empfinden an! die meisten haben entweder 22/19 (entspricht auch 20:17)
 oder
22/18 (entspricht auch 20:16)

Ronny


----------



## ey-le-an (27. Januar 2003)

22 : 17


----------



## tobsen (27. Januar 2003)

22 - 21

aber rönny: 
20 - 16 is scho krass   da kommst ja nich vom fleck


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

22-21

die von bike-components sind soo blöd, jetz ham die mir trotz telefon. Rücksprache statt nen 2.2er HOTS nen 2.1er geschickt. und auch nochn aufkleber mit 2.2 auf den 2.1 draufgebappt...die glauben wohl ich merk des nich dass des trotzdem n 2.1er is: mad: 
off topic aber egal..


----------



## tobsen (27. Januar 2003)

sind wenigstens die richtigen Barplugs dabei??..
bring meine heut mal mit bitte...

tobi


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

ne ich nehm nur meine mit und deine verkauf ich


----------



## tobsen (27. Januar 2003)

dann hol ich aber deine felge von alpha ab und bau die bei mir ein. des läuft ja eh unter meinem namen


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

da würd ich aber fätt den reifen zurückschicken!!!

mit 20:16 kommt man schon vom fleck findsch... is ja so wie 22:18
damals bin ich 22:19 gefahren und das war mir im enddefekt zu leicht. In Griesback beim ODM Teil da warn nen paar hänge da hatt ich durch das ****ige 6Gänge durchschalten 20:17 (theoretisch also auch 22:19) und da bin ich keinen hang hochgekommen...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (27. Januar 2003)

@ Ronny



In Grießbach ist man auch so keinen Hang hoch gekommen  Das war ein Mist. Ich erinnere mich noch genau an die Sektion 4...der Horror. Ein einziges Mal von ingesamt 6 Versuchen auf 2 Tage verteilt bin ich da mit 4 Punkten durchgekommen. Die Stürze waren so der Hammer. Du weißt sicherlich, welche ich meine 

@ Chris

Sauerei. Also echt was soll denn das. Ich habe schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir den 2.5er zu holen, aber da brauche ich noch infos, die ich im Netz nirgendwo fand. 

Also nen Aufruf an alle. 
1. Wie sieht der 2003er HOT S in 2.5 aus?
2. Hat er ne Art Durchschlagschutz?
3. Was wiegt er? 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

Aber weißte noch der eine Hang... ich glaub am ersten Tag 3te Sektion. Da war oben sone Wurzel... und ich bin dann da hochgekommen... naja is ja scho lange her aber hat am gang gelegen...


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

also die neuen HOTS 2.2 und 2.5 sollen verstärkte, überlappende Karkassen haben. 
Aussehn tun die so,





wenn das Bild und die Beschreibung  stimmen.

aber der von bike components sagt dass der 2.2er schwarze lauffläche hat und n roten seitenstreifen. und der 2.5er bleibt so wie der jetzige HOTS 2.1 Im Bike Workshop is der 2.2 HOTS drin in schwarz.. komisch irgendwie.. wiegen soll der 2.5er laut michelin.com 850g

Chris


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Januar 2003)

Jaja genau. Des war am 1. Tag. Wenn ich daran zurückdenke, dann könnte ich mich treten. Heute würde ich die Sache ganz anders probieren. Kurz antreten und hoch schnippen. Relativ anstrengend aber effektiv 

Hauptsache du hast jetzt deinen Gang gefunden! Ich sehe schon, diese Saison wird aufgeräumt 
Ich freue mich schon richtig auf Calbe!

Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Januar 2003)

Ich danke dir Chris! 
Ich habe doch kürzlich erst bei google geguckt und nichts gefunden...ich Blinse...
Die Beschreibungen klingen ja in Ordnung. Nun bräuchte ich nur noch das Gewicht vom 2.5er. Mal sehen, ob bike-components bald antwortet. 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

Ich freu mich auch scho... 

Denn jetz hab ich vor manchen sachen scho keine ANgst mehr... dasja mein problem... wenn ich mit 2002 Masters angucke warn nurn paar dinge die mir im moment noch unklar sind wie man die schafft... diese Schrägen steine wo man so drüber mußte... also ca. 1meterlanger block und dieser steht 60grad steil oderso... da kann man doch netmeha fahrn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

matze kannst ja mal bei www.bike-box.de anfragen...
der hat die 2.5er auch sch da aber keine 2.2er weil die nich lieferbar sind...


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Januar 2003)

Naja, das wird sicherlich erstmal ne Umgewöhnung für uns, aber des packen wir schon. 

Kiesel, Morelli, du und ich erobern dann die Masterklasse  Aßmann und co können dann einpacken. 
Spaß beiseite, wir klemmen uns einfach hinter die guten Fahrer, die schon ne Saison Master fuhren (Frank oder Ilja...) und denn gucken wir uns was ab  

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *...
> der hat die 2.5er auch sch da aber keine 2.2er weil die nich lieferbar sind... *



ah, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Januar 2003)

Danke Ronny! Ich habe gerade ne mail verschickt!

Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (27. Januar 2003)

Ich habe gerade Antwort von Bike-Components bekommen.



> Hallo,
> 
> der Reifen wiegt 780g laut Katalog, einen zusätzlichen Schutz hat er
> laut Katalog nicht.
> ...



Naja...für nen 2.5er??? Vielleicht ist das dann ja ne Art Fat Albert mit HOT S Profil 
Ich weiß net....hmm...

Matze


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

hm klingt doch schon mal nich schlecht 780g.  Und er soll ja verstärkte überlappende Karkassen HABEN, laut meinen Quellen n paar posts weiter oben...

Interessieren würd der mich auch. Aber ob der in mein Rahmen reinpasst??


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

mit wieviel luftdrück würds denn den 2.5er fahren? und wieviel fährst den c24?

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

also den c24 bin ich glaub ich mit 1,8 (+/-  0,1-0,2bar) oder so gefahren. Schon ziemlich viel, dafür dass man den mit sehr viel weniger fahren kann...

den 2.5 würd ich.. kein plan auch mit dem druck fahren. Ich kuck da nich so drauf wieviel bar ich hab, geh da mehr so nach Gefühl.. aber der 2.5 wird eh nich reinpassen denk ich, weil der fat albert schon fast am Rahmen geschliffen hat. Am booster hat er zumindest schon geschliffen..


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

Ich hab eben mal geguckt...

es gibt ja dochnochn HotS in 2.1 und auch in Schwarz... naja mal schaun beim nächsten...

http://195.154.239.169/cycle/tires/hots.htm

Da steht allerdings nix vonem 2.2 nur 2.5 in rot und 2.1 in rot und schwarz...

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

ja auf der USA seite von michelin steht des mit dem 2.5 er schon seit mehreren Monaten, glaubn schon seit mitte letzten Jahres..

ich hab michelin mal ne mail geschriebn und gefragt wies mit den neuen 2003er modellen aussieht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (27. Januar 2003)

Luftdrück  Ich habs gewusst...Ronny nen Franzos...ich fasse es net 

Ich würde den 2.5er mit 2 bar fahren. Vielleicht auch 2.1 bar...mal sehen.

Bei Michelin.de hab ich auch schon nach dem 2003er HOT S gefragt aber keine Antwort bekommen  

Na mal sehen...


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *vorne 20 hinten 16...
> 
> kommt halt auf dein empfinden an! die meisten haben entweder 22/19 (entspricht auch 20:17)
> ...



Nee, 22:19 ist etwas leichter als 20:17 und 20:16 ist viel schwerer als 22:18.

gibt´s hier echt welche, die 22:21 fahren? Das ist ja der Hammer. Und ich dachte meine 22:19 sind schon leicht. Das probier ich gleich mal aus, obwohl ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass das geht.
Was bringt das für Vorteile?  (außer einen langlebigeren Freilauf) Tritt man da nicht ins leere?

Aramis


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

naja so extrem is der unterschied aber nu auchnich zwischen 22:19 und 20:17 oder 22:18 und 20:16 .

Also ich trete da ins leere hatt ich ja schon bei 20:17 das problem bei manchen hängen wo man nen biddel mehr schwung brauchte... Aber ist höchstwahrscheinlich auch gewöhnung!!!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> 
> gibt´s hier echt welche, die 22:21 fahren?
> Aramis *



jo tobsen und ich fahrn des. Ich fahr schon seit Jahren diese Übersetzung. Hab mich dran gewöhnt. Mit 22-19 würd ich vielleicht auch klar kommen aber noch kleiner.. ne des is dann zu schwer


----------



## ey-le-an (27. Januar 2003)

22:21	104%
20:19	105%
22:19	115%
20:17	117%
22:17	129%
20:15	133%
22:15	146%


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

20:16 und 22:18 fehlt...


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2003)

22:18 -> 122%
20:16 -> 125%

Mist, ich kann 22:21 gar nich testen, weil das 19er schon mein größtes ist. Naja, bin auch sehr zufrieden so wie es jetzt ist. Ich sag mal, wenn man alle Geschmäcker einbezieht liegt der gängige Bereich bei 104% - 125%.
Da gibt es noch die ganz Kranken mit 20:15 (133%) aber davon sehen wir mal ab.


----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Januar 2003)

die ganzkranken ham 22:15 ! oder 24:16 !!!

sowas schriebn jedenfals manche in den englischen foren...


----------



## konrad (27. Januar 2003)

ja,ja,die engländer-die könne es garnicht erwarten zum nächsten 
stein zu kommen 

ich finde mit 22:21 hat man auch ein viel sicheres fahrgefühl-beim antreten zumindest-man weiß halt,dass man von der stelle kommt und sich nicht erst in die pedale stemmen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ey-le-an (27. Januar 2003)

@aramis, bin ich krank oder was, ich fahr 129% (22:17), und diese übersetzung fahren viele. bei 22:19 komm ich keine mauer mehr hoch, ich trampel mir irgendwie einen ab und bekomme irgendwie keinen pedalkick mehr hin zum hochreißen.


----------



## Fabi (27. Januar 2003)

Also ich fahre auch den Fat Albert in meinem Levelboss und da schleift nichts, weder an den Kettenstreben noch am Booster.

Fabi


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (27. Januar 2003)

jetz macht euch ma nich ins Hemd wegen der Übersetzung, jeder fährt die, die er für richtig hält, meinetwegen kann ey-lee-an 44-2 fahren, kratzt mich doch nicht, ich glaub die isser auch schon gefahren, ne bene????!!!!!  
c'est super!!
Max


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

äd fabi
bist du neu hier oder wie? noch einer mit nem levelboss... also bie mir war des mit dem albert end knapp, ich hab denn koxx booster und da hat der albert geschliffen.. vielleicht liegts auch an der felge, hast du ne schmalere als die alex? hast dun komplettes koxx oder auch nur rahmen gabel? fragen über fragen


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2003)

@ey-le-an:
Hey, bei "krank" war von 20:15 die Rede, aber 22:17 ist auch schon ganz schön krass. Da würde ich einen Freilauf nach dem anderen killen mit meinem Bären-Antritt 


@Fabi:
Moin erstmal.
Sag mal, Riesa ist ja nicht besonders weit weg. Hast du dir das Koxx vielleicht im BDO geholt?

Aramis


----------



## simon3d (27. Januar 2003)

hi
also ich falle hier ja in sachen übersetzung voll aus dem rahmen, denn ich fahre 36:25 und tretbunnys, bzw rollbunnys in 36:23!
ich hatte mir eigentlich den 2.2 michelin hot s bei bike-components bestellt(heute gekommen!!!!!), doch irgendwie haben die mir nen 2.1er reingelegt(ist ganz schön schmal, weil ich d521 fahre(28,6mm breit!!!))........naja, fahr ich den erstmal bis er runter ist!!!!

simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

äd simon 

das mit dem hots 2.2 kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor  lies dir ma die letzten seiten hier in dem  thread durch.. oder im hots 2003 die letzten posts...


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biketrialer _
> *22-21
> 
> die von bike-components sind soo blöd, jetz ham die mir trotz telefon. Rücksprache statt nen 2.2er HOTS nen 2.1er geschickt. und auch nochn aufkleber mit 2.2 auf den 2.1 draufgebappt...die glauben wohl ich merk des nich dass des trotzdem n 2.1er is: mad:
> off topic aber egal..  *



zu deiner info der hots is im moment nich lieferbar, wohl erst in 4 wochen...

mal zum thema zurück...

ich glaub ich werd ma 22-19 ausprobieren... mal ne längere zeit testen. aber ich würd allg. gern vorn mal 18 fahrn und hinten was passendes dazu. aber die echo kurbel gibts noch nich..   die wär schon sau geil, fett steif und mitdem kleinen 18ner rockring...


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2003)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann fährt man bei den 26" Montys 18:15, das entspricht glatt 120%. 18:17 entspricht mit 105% ungefähr deiner jetzigen Übersetzung. Ich würde wahrscheinlich ständig zwischen 18:15 und 18:16 (112,5%) hin und her schalten...

Aramis


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

die montys ham vorne n 20er blatt...

naja son 18er vorn und hinten lauter kleiner ritzel is schon nich schlecht, aber im moment gibts halt keine gscheiten kurblen aufm markt für 18er, die koxx bzw fsa power pro will ich nich..


----------



## aramis (27. Januar 2003)

Hm, ich dachte immer, die haben irgendwelche Sugino Kurbeln mit einem Lockreis, noch kleiner als compact und eben mit 18er Blatt. Aber ich kann mich wie gesagt auch täuschen. Hamse halt ein 20er.

Aramis


----------



## ChrisKing (27. Januar 2003)

jo da sin immer suginos dran, aber schon seit 98 is da n 20er blatt drauf..


----------



## ey-le-an (28. Januar 2003)

@maks / @aramis: yo, so am anfang meiner trialkarriere bin ich wiklich noch ne andere ü gefahren, 44-2 wars nicht ganz aber 44-3 kanns schon gewesen sein. da war ich ja noch vom downhill ein bischen begeistert, bis mich der trial virus komplett in anspruch genommen hat. da ist das auf 22-17 schon eine hammer verbesserung.


----------



## Fabi (28. Januar 2003)

Hallo!

@biketrialer

Ja ja ich bin neu hier, na gut vielleicht nicht ganz so neu ich habe nur mit meiner Anmeldung hier so lange gewartet bis ich mein Bike hab. Ich habe auch den Koxx Booster und da sind noch so 2mm Platz. Ich fahre eine Koxx Felge (nicht die neue) die ist genauso breit und schwer wie die Alex, am Anfang wollte ich die Alex haben die konnte ich aber dann nicht bekommen.
Ich habe nur den Koxx Rahmen den Rest hab ich mir selbst ausgesucht da ich nicht das Geld für ein Komplettbike von Koxx hatte. Traurig aber wahr.

@aramis

Volltreffer! Ich hab sogar ein T-Shirt zum Werbung machen bekommen.


Grüße, Fabi


----------



## aramis (28. Januar 2003)

Hab ich´s mir doch gedacht 

Wie gesagt, Riesa - Leipzig ist nich die Welt. Man könnte ja mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Januar 2003)

in kitzscher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabi (28. Januar 2003)

Yo zusammen trialen wäre nicht schlecht, aber ich glaube, dass ich da noch ganz schön üben muss bis mein Können an deins überhaupt heranreicht. Ich fahre nämlich erst wieder seit einer Woche aktiv, weil ich vor einer Woche mein Koxx geholt hab. Davor habe ich 8 Monate Zwangspause über mich ergehen lassen müssen. Und davor war ich auch nicht sonderlich gut.
Kurz: Ich muss noch viel trainieren.

Fabi


----------



## aramis (28. Januar 2003)

Das macht ja nix, wir müssen daraus ja nicht gleich eine fieße battle machen. Die Skills haben wir außerdem alle nicht mit Löffeln gefressen. 

Wenn du Lust hast, kann man ja in den Winterferien was deikseln.

Aramis


----------



## Fabi (30. Januar 2003)

Ja, könn wir mal machen.

Fabi


----------



## gonzo_trial (30. Januar 2003)

also bock hättisch auch!


----------

